# Castellan Draco



## Quade369 (Aug 25, 2007)

I read on Wikipedia that the Balck templar's have another character Castellan Draco and i found the model but the rules for him are in White Dwarf 313. Which for some reason no one i know seems to have. So if someone could do me a favor and if they can find the rules for him could you please post them in this thread.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Quade369 said:


> I read on Wikipedia that the Balck templar's have another character Castellan Draco and i found the model but the rules for him are in White Dwarf 313. Which for some reason no one i know seems to have. So if someone could do me a favor and if they can find the rules for him could you please post them in this thread.


Is that UK 313 or US 313? Or indeed, any other country's 313? If it's in the UK edition, I should have it somewhere. I'll PM you if I can find it.


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

I didnt know that He had his own ruleset. anyone have the us rules?


----------



## Quade369 (Aug 25, 2007)

thanks Yes its in the US 313


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

That'll be why I can't find it then...

I'm sure I did have a WD with a bunch of Marshalls and Castellans in, but I'm blowed if I remember what issue. Don't actually remember a 'Draco' though. Never mind; same applies, if I find it I'll PM (don't hold your breath, it's liable to take time).


----------



## Quade369 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey acutally i just found the rules for him in the the Resource list but, hey thanks for trying


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Just to let you know, from what I've heard about our friend Draco, he's complete and utter... garbage. He's no different than any other character of his rank, and has terribly mismatched equipment to boot. That being said, if you're really into using him, go right ahead. Just thought I'd give you a heads up.

Katie D


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

yeah, the Black templar special characters aren't that great. (Although thier models are some of the most awesome in the whole game)
what would be more awesome is a special character Emperors champion which you can use instead of the standard emperors champion. that would be badass.


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

the rules are also in the uk white dwarf


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Engelus said:


> what would be more awesome is a special character Emperors champion which you can use instead of the standard emperors champion. that would be badass.


you mean a version that DOESN'T make him a completely worthless points sink?
indeed, that would be badass
and as Katie D said, draco is basically utter garbage, especialy in his equipment area


----------

